# Soundtracks to sort scrap or refine by



## jimdoc (Aug 11, 2017)

Soundtracks to sort scrap or refine by.
Add what you like to refine to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhhOHTZAQ-k


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMb3bmgKSFo


----------



## chuckgambale (Aug 11, 2017)

Pink Floyd great call.

The Cars geez Jim I'm highly disappointed.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 11, 2017)

chuckgambale said:


> Pink Floyd great call.
> 
> The Cars geez Jim I'm highly disappointed.




There are only a few types of music I can't stand;
1 - Rap (They forgot the capital C when they named that)
2 - Country (Except Lynyrd Skynyrd and ZZ Top)
3 - Nickelback...........whatever the hell you call that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx5gdTtBq90

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zW7Ft_GTvw


----------



## jonn (Aug 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/eX0IjD5DPQI


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 11, 2017)

Quite like Charlotte De Witte at the moment, got to love a cute Belgian who can mix OKAY.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnrq_-pIv2k
also, Stephen Bodzin who has a very nice custom controller detonating sequences in a manner I can not quite understand.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv_oF2ol_Ks
and the go too old master Paul Kalkbrenner.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8v_l5iGJZM&t=3639s


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hmm, to save you from clicking on link I embed it for you :twisted: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhPaWIeULKk[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH856RHHyes[/youtube]


----------



## Shark (Aug 11, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> There are only a few types of music I can't stand;
> 1 - Rap (They forgot the capital C when they named that)
> 2 - Country (Except Lynyrd Skynyrd and ZZ Top)
> 3 - Nickelback...........whatever the hell you call that.



Sorry, but here are three of my favorites. (I agree 110% about that nickleback stuff though)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntamPJzOK4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCNc0AKkARg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl2wrOU8HL4


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

https://youtu.be/NyLhIbI4ptY

https://youtu.be/aZdTSGEoiDc


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2017)

I was in the Korn Kage two years in a row at these shows, then in the pit the year after;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvi9a5J6cRY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72orVFxig3s

and Tool Atlantic City;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfCJZC2bX3o

Have seen Tool at least a dozen times, and most of the Ozzfests.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> I was in the Korn Kage two years in a row;
> Now Im jealous!
> 
> Last concert i was able to go to was tool, a few years back in colorado.
> ...


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2017)

To get in the Korn Kage you had to win the tickets from the radio station. In that year I won tickets to at least 50 shows. Many were meet and greets for the radio stations taping of specials they aired. I met; Kidd Rock, Creed, Monster Magnet, and Black Lab at a recording studio that held about 30 people. And have met Alter Bridge, Chevelle, Jet, Bush and others.

Won tickets to be in the pit for many shows, 2nd row for Aerosmith, 1st row for Blue Oyster Cult,
5th row for Tom Petty. Saw Eric Clapton and Dr John in New York's Roseland Ballroom that was filmed for VH1, was in the second row for that one, and I took my mother who loved Eric Clapton, she had a great time even after just finishing chemo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-Fc6c52gas

Now you can find full shows for just about everybody on Youtube. And I don't have the money for tickets (or $10 beers and food), or the hookup to win tickets anymore. Nor the patience to deal with crowds anymore.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Now you can find full shows for just about everybody on Youtube. And I don't have the money for tickets (or $10 beers and food), or the hookup to win tickets anymore. Nor the patience to deal with crowds anymore.



Youtube is great for missed concerts and unplugged shows,

Have you heard of Qello?
It supposedly has every concert, ever filmed, ever.
Youtube has to take some down if someone cries copyright, but, apparently Qello paid them to play them.
I havent tried it, but have thought about it alot.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Have you heard of Qello?
> ...



Never heard of Qello till now, looked it up and it is $7.99 per month.
I grab every show I find on Youtube that I want to save, in case they ever pull it.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> I grab every show I find on Youtube that I want to save, in case they ever pull it.



Wise man.

Because it's that time. 8) 
https://youtu.be/ZcOK96pBSvU


----------



## anachronism (Aug 12, 2017)

Ahh good thread. Fellow rockers too- that's a bonus. Here's a favorite of mine. There's a line in verse two that I used as a mantra for a long time. :lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL9MbnR2pJQ


----------



## kurtak (Aug 12, 2017)

Pink Floyd, The Who, Led Zeppelin, Jethro Tull (Aqualung) are at the top of the list

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Aug 12, 2017)

What!!!!!! No Dead heads??????

Jerry will be rolling over in his grave!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

4metals said:


> What!!!!!! No Dead heads??????
> 
> Jerry will be rolling over in his grave!



Just because I didnt have them listed, doesnt mean the grateful dead arent one of my favorites!

I also didn't list The Doors, rolling stones, and a bunch of other fantastic classic rock groups that are my top 100.  

I really do like everything though... From Asia to ZZ Top (okay, asia only has a couple palatable songs, but better them than Abba for the 'a' in "a to z")
...I even like some rap.  

But, that new fangled music thats not music, but a bunch of blips and bloops on a computer...... ...that stuff is atrocious.. Except for
https://youtu.be/0_gT63JYM1w
...for obvious reasons. And one other as well, but I cant remember it until I get my coffee


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I really do like everything though... From Asia to ZZ Top (okay, asia only has a couple palatable songs, but better them than Abba for the 'a' in "a to z")



AC/DC or Aerosmith will eliminate Abba from your list, easily.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey don't be discriminating about Abba- - you haven't lived till you've precipitated to Dancing Queen. 8) 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Hey don't be discriminating about Abba- - you haven't lived till you've precipitated to Dancing Queen. 8) 8)



And I suppose Muriel's Wedding is your favorite movie?


----------



## anachronism (Aug 12, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Hey don't be discriminating about Abba- - you haven't lived till you've precipitated to Dancing Queen. 8) 8)
> ...



How did you guess?


----------



## 4metals (Aug 12, 2017)

I can't begin to remember how many stereo systems I have seen fall to ruin (from the fumes) in refineries I've owned and run. And I went the evolution from turntables to 8 tracks to cassettes to CD's and finally now I'm up to the "Bose in a bag" technology. Bluetooth linked to my iPhone and playing Pandora (which I pay for!!!!!!) Sure beats the old monster speakers I had sitting on top of the hoods!


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2017)

4metals said:


> What!!!!!! No Dead heads??????
> Jerry will be rolling over in his grave!



When I was a teenager a guy in my old neighborhood had a giant Shakedown Street Poster that took up his whole wall. It must have been ten feet wide or more. He said his father worked for the newspaper and got it for him. I have never seen one like it since, and I have been looking.
That would have a spot in my garage for sure.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 12, 2017)

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > I really do like everything though... From Asia to ZZ Top (okay, asia only has a couple palatable songs, but better them than Abba for the 'a' in "a to z")
> ...



Aerosmith, yes -they are awesome-
Ac/dc... I cant say I am really fond of.

And... Metallica, i dislike them as well. -but, that is mainly on the "napster principle" (they do have some good songs..some..)

I like Dave Ghrol's philosophy on sharing music... Back in the tapedeck days, you used to be able to hit the dub button, record what you want, and make 100000 copies if you wanted, giving them sweet mixtapes to all of your girlfriends...freely (besides the cassette cost). But CD's come around and digital music "has" to have every 1 and 0 (binary) paid for. (According to the greedy guys who already have millions).

I view it like this, I want to listen to it for free to see if I like it, if I do. I will gladly support you and your cause by buying your cd, or a couple t-shirts from your concert.

One of my favorite newer songs (except the video..he just stares in the camera, i get the analogy, but he does it in *every* video of theirs)
https://youtu.be/l5-gja10qkw


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

4metals said:


> the "Bose in a bag" technology. Bluetooth linked to my iPhone and playing Pandora (which I pay for!!!!!!) Sure beats the old monster speakers I had sitting on top of the hoods!
> 
> image1.JPG


How are the acoustics on that set-up? :lol: 

Try youtube music. Its an awesome app, I like it much much better than pandora's pro version


----------



## 4metals (Aug 12, 2017)

Acoustics are very good, Bose makes some nice sounding bluetooth speakers in small packages. I like Pandora because if you are a subscribing customer, it doesn't stop every half hour and ask if you are still listening. Nothing worse than the music stopping when you have big clunky gloves on and are in the middle of something that you shouldn't stop doing. 

I know the music of today is big on video's to go with the music which started in the MTV era. Me, I don't need a video, it's all about the sound. Pandora is good enough, plus it even gives you lyrics you can read if you're interested. Amazing sometimes when you realize what you think they said isn't what they really said.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 12, 2017)

Duane Allman Anthology gets it done for me. Love that slide guitar!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jJ7iFWpPaA&list=PLNA3ToGelJS5AC6Gfh90Gh8VehKy2rvkU


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2017)

Even little kids know that Tool rocks. They got talent, and good taste in music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctt87B6hU1M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipsf4Xgy-pM

Bet you will never see these kids cover Nickelback.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 12, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Bet you will never see these kids cover Nickelback.



It begs the question, who actually DOES like nickelback?!?



4metals said:


> I like Pandora because if you are a subscribing customer, it doesn't stop every half hour and ask if you are still listening. youtube music can show videos, live performances, or lyrics. It follows suit of what you have been listening to, and tries to predict what you want to listen to by what you have added to playlists and what you have thumbs up'd. Which,
> can be done on the lock screen (Im not sure if pandora has that feature yet, or if it still lacks it, I havent used it in awhile) AND, it can save unlimited offline playlists so if you are at the north pole, consulting for a new lab (you know, even santa needs something to do the other 364 days a year) and there is no service. You can still have all your awesome tunes (and lyrics, if one slips your mind)
> 
> I know the music of today is big on video's to go with the music which started in the MTV era. Me, I don't need a video, it's all about the sound. Pandora is good enough, plus it even gives you lyrics you can read if you're interested. Amazing sometimes when you realize what you think they said isn't what they really said.



I do like how pandora will give you the history and background information of the artist, as well as the lyrics, and where/how to buy the song. One of the reasons I like to root my phone, is so I can have "pandora patcher" where every time I thumbs up a song, it gives me the option to download. Also skips all adverts and gives me unlimited skips, and a bunch of other stuff.. Most of that isnt a problem with the pro version though.


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 16, 2017)

4metals said:


> I know the music of today is big on video's to go with the music which started in the MTV era. Me, I don't need a video, it's all about the sound. Pandora is good enough, plus it even gives you lyrics you can read if you're interested.


I almost never use YouTube for music--but I use it all the time to refer to music, like folks are doing in this thread. It's the one thing just about everyone can access. Everything else tends to need an app and/or an account.

Currently the only music service I'm paying for is Amazon--mostly because most of it comes with Amazon Prime. I did just subscribe to their Music Unlimited, though, which lets you hear the premium stuff.

Oh, and lately I've been listening to Elbow and Queens of the Stone Age, but generally on "radio" settings so I can hear related bands.


----------



## Shark (Aug 16, 2017)

I just got word that we will be seeing The Guess Who in September. It has been a long time since I had even heard that name let alone their music. Like many, I like most kinds of music but there are a few exceptions. I prefer to still use cd's as I listen to most music these days while in the car. I do still listen to records occasionally as well since I have a fair collection of records.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 16, 2017)

I bought one of those turntables to convert vinyl records into MP3 format for my iPod. Had tons of albums and the most cost effective way for me was to convert them to MP3. 

I do miss the size of the old 33's album jackets. Can't do what we did on an album jacket on a CD case!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 16, 2017)

4metals said:


> I .
> I do miss the size of the old 33's album jackets. Can't do what we did on an album jacket on a CD case!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shark (Aug 16, 2017)

4metals said:


> I bought one of those turntables to convert vinyl records into MP3 format for my iPod. Had tons of albums and the most cost effective way for me was to convert them to MP3.
> 
> I do miss the size of the old 33's album jackets. Can't do what we did on an album jacket on a CD case!



I have one of those as well. It has been fun to put some of the .45's on cd's or an IPod for the young kids. I never seem to remember having it until someone, usually the wife, reminds me of it. As for those 33 covers, some of those were genuine art work and cd covers will never be able to compete.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 16, 2017)

I know its one of the more disliked genre's, but, since I'm one of those darned millennial kids, I do have a few favorites from it.

But as far as favorites to refine to,
This is top ten, number 1 when melting.

https://youtu.be/-4DRSTPTRxQ

Edit-spelling


----------

